# Ash tree leaf out



## indiana4spartans (Apr 25, 2010)

Do ash trees normally leaf out last in N Indiana?  I'm learning my trees and I think my ash trees still haven't leafed yet.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2010)

Ash trees  leaf out late and fall early.


----------



## rdust (Apr 25, 2010)

The couple young ones I still have alive are just starting to bud out.


----------



## mdfer (Apr 26, 2010)

My street is lined with 80 year old Ash they are starting to leaf now but not close to being finished.


----------



## rdust (Apr 26, 2010)

mdfer said:
			
		

> My street is lined with 80 year old Ash they are starting to leaf now but not close to being finished.



Sad to say but you will probably have some good firewood soon.


----------



## mdfer (Apr 26, 2010)

rdust said:
			
		

> mdfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We might but I was able to stop the city from cutting them and give treatment a try.  Actually I got someone
to donate treatment for all 37 trees on my street for the next 30 years.  It would make me sick to loose them all.


----------



## rdust (Apr 26, 2010)

mdfer said:
			
		

> We might but I was able to stop the city from cutting them and give treatment a try.  *Actually I got someone
> to donate treatment for all 37 trees on my street for the next 30 years.  *It would make me sick to loose them all.



Wow, good luck!  It's been sad watching them all die here.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

mdfer said:
			
		

> rdust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was a tree jockey for years when you say treatment sounds like they will be spraying them,  injection is the only thing that will work.


----------



## mdfer (Apr 26, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> mdfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No spray, they will be injected as soon as they are full leaf!
I couldn't imagine loosing these trees, and we were close to having them all cut by the city.
That for sale sign in the pic. ended up being the home I bought 5 years ago, one of the reasons
was the beautiful trees.  From google it's not hard to see which street is lined with these massive
Ash...


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, that is something. I hope the injections work.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2010)

mdfer said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there doing it right great for everybody! Now people need to get that guy some more work....


----------



## FLINT (Apr 26, 2010)

yes, hope you can save them

we've about lost all our hemlock here - go up on top of a mountain and you can see veins of death in all the stream coves and hollows - where the hemlocks are now standing dead.  



also, yes, in my yard, the little ash trees I've planted are the last ones that are just starting to leaf out now - 

also, it seems that black locust and black walnut also leaf out late


----------



## mdfer (Apr 29, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> mdfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smokinjay, As far as work goes, he ended up quoting the treatment of 6500 ash trees in the city that were planned on removal.  Talk about more work, I hope he scores big! We also plan on having the paper and news crews out for treatment day, that should spark some more interest and awareness.  I think it's important for people to realize there are options.  Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 29, 2010)

mdfer said:
			
		

> Smokinjay, As far as work goes, he ended up quoting the treatment of 6500 ash trees in the city that were planned on removal.  Talk about more work, I hope he scores big! We also plan on having the paper and news crews out for treatment day, that should spark some more interest and awareness.  I think it's important for people to realize there are options.  Thanks ya'll!


did they get a quote for that removal? I bet the treatment is gonna look crazy expensive, but not anything near as bad as removal, people just need to see those numbers, though.


----------

